# BB Regent vs. Fitzgerald fit



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with either, or both? Which one is cut trimmer, which one has skinnier lapels? I know the Fitzgerald has a higher armhole, which I like. What are peoples take on both. I know they are not the classic BB sack, but I am a very small framed guy. about a 36-37S. I would like to figure out which cut is closest to the soft-shoulder, slightly shaved lapel look of the Norman Hiltons, just in suit and blazer form.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

I have---am actually wearing right this moment---a Fitzgerald. The lapels aren't too narrow (at least, not on me, but I'm a 38R and not an inch bigger), but it is a bit snug generally. It doesn't have a lot of padding in the shoulder, but it's also pretty close-fitting across there. The jacket is a tad shorter than most of mine. 

Just looking at the website, it looks like the Fitzgerald might have slightly narrower lapels than a Regent. But I don't know anything else about the fit.


----------



## ctt (Dec 24, 2008)

Fitzgerald has slimmer lapels and a slimmer cut than the Regent. The Milano (a newer style) is even more trim than the Fitzgerald and the jackets seem to be shorter as well. 

I generally wear a 40L but recently purchased a 42L Fitzgerald that fits well. (Check the bottom of this page, there should be several threads discussing Regent / Fitzgerald models)


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm a slim 36R (36 chest, 30.5 waist) and just bought a Fitzgerald suit. I love this cut! Slim but not uber-slim. The length of the jacket is classic. I think the blazers have higher armholes than the suit jackets, but it's still damn good for OTR. I feel like a million bucks in my suit. I would not hesitate to buy another.

What turned me off of the Regent was that I don't have a 7" drop, and prefer single- to double-vented coats. It was nice not to have to get the pants tailored at all, though I guess that's not necessary.


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

I went up 2 sizes 40R to 42R in the Fitzgerald. Slimmer lapels, slimmer cut -- works great for me.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm a 40R off pretty much any peg. I have one summer suit in the Fitzgerald cut and, while it's a little more snug, I don't think it feels tight. I think it's just the nature of the slimmer fit.


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

Trip English said:


> I'm a 40R off pretty much any peg. I have one summer suit in the Fitzgerald cut and, while it's a little more snug, I don't think it feels tight. I think it's just the nature of the slimmer fit.


That's actually a good point - I normally have zero tailoring on a 40R. But with the fitzgerald i needed to take in the waist. But that's how I got the shoulders to fit. After the tailoring it fit perfectly. I'd recommend trying these on.


----------

